# E&M tools or calculator



## chayawieder (Feb 3, 2015)

If I want to double check the Doctors E&M choice selection, or if the Doctor leaves the code blank and I need to assign a code - can anyone recommend a good calculator or tool that can help me automatically get the correct code? Don't really like to do it manually with all the charts.

thanks


----------



## jdibble (Feb 4, 2015)

First Coast Service Options has an interactive worksheet that you can use to enter the information and find your level. This would be the closest thing to a calculator. You can find it at: 

http://medicare.fcso.com/EM/165590.asp 

Otherwise, I just use the template from Medicare - which I usually get from the Novitas Solutions website. http://www.novitas-solutions.com

Hope this is what you are looking for!

Thanks,


----------

